# Download:  - Race Driver GRID: Demo zu Race Driver: GRID bei uns zum Download



## System (9. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,643009


----------



## Lion2k7 (9. Mai 2008)

Endlich!  
Gleich mal saugen und ruckeln lassen


----------



## SaadcorePhame (9. Mai 2008)

hehe ^^ jap ich lads grad auch...

weiß einer was von den Systemvorraussetzungen ?

kann mir einer sagen obs bei mir läuft ?

core2duo e6300 @ 2,3 ghz
2 gb ram 800 mhz
gefore 8600 GT 512 MB stark übertaktet


----------



## wOJ (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SaadcorePhame am 09.05.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ^^ jap ich lads grad auch...
> 
> weiß einer was von den Systemvorraussetzungen ?
> 
> ...


Wenn nicht dann können die eigentlich die PC Version gleich einstampfen


----------



## el-yosh (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

yeah. ewig gewartet. auf das die 56k leitung glüht!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Yehaa! *saug*


----------



## DonLeon95 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Jawoll hab schon den ganzen Tag darauf gewartet, obwohl ich garnicht wusste dass es heute kommt


----------



## Stefan1981 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hrhr knapp 900MB 


Pc-Games macht mal die Tür bei euren FTP auf, ich kann nur mit 230kb/s. saugen O_o
Herr Thöing sie brauchen kein Türsteher spielen


----------



## Paul90 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kam für mich auch voll überraschend. Bin aber kritisch, weil die Fahrphysik in der Vorschau schon bemängelt wurde. Dabei steh ich mehr auf anspruchsvolle Physik. Naja, wird sich zeigen (in 30 Minuten) ^^


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

is das mal nett, man kommt von der arbeit heim und dann wartet so ne geile demo zum download. hoffentlich is das game auch so gut wie die voorberichte sagen. bin schon gespannt.


----------



## PCGames007 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Danke!

...das die Demo doch heute wie versprochen rauskommt. Die Meldung das die Demo für den PC später erscheinen soll, hat mich doch extrem enttäuscht. Das Konsolen zurzeit dermaßen Hoch bei den Spielemachern stehen, kann ich eh nicht verstehen.

Der PC lebt !!!!


----------



## Paul90 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich möchte die Vorfreude echt nicht drücken, aber so berauschend waren die Testberichte nicht. Aber ich freu mich auf den Mustang von innen ^^


----------



## wOJ (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Selten hat mich ne Demo auf anhieb überzeugt. Läuft super flüssig und ich finde es um Meilen besser als GT5 oder Pro Street.


----------



## PCGamesFan08 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bin gerad am sugen...hoffe mein derzeitiger PC schafft des^^...naja...ende Mai bekomm ich nen Laptop....der ist jut...spätestens dann wird gehen^^


----------



## Speshl-K (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hey. Hab grad bei GIGA das Spiel gesehen. Scheint ja ein geiles Teil zu sein. Die Grafik auf der 360 war auch nicht schlecht. Nur dieser Backmodus ist ja wohl der Witz, oder nicht?
Welcher Gamer möchte denn einen Unfall in einem realitätsnahem Spiel ungeschähen machen??
Bin mal gespannt, wie die PC Grafik so ist.


----------



## Speshl-K (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Und nochwas:
Kein Cargame kommt jemals an GT ran. Dass das weniogstens mal jedem klar ist òÓ


----------



## SaadcorePhame (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich hab die demo jetzte mal angezockt und selbst mit ner 8600 GT 512 mb bekomm ich das auf 1280x1024 mit geschätzten 50 fps hin....auf höchste einstellung nur schatten hab ich auf middle.....das spiel ist echt geil..ich hab mir voll eingeschissen weil ich gedacht hab das ruckelt bestimmt richtig böse...läuft aber ultraflüssig !


----------



## Speshl-K (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das klingt doch fein. Dann werden meine 2 GF8500Gt mit insgesamt 1gb Speicher wohl keine probs haben^^


----------



## wOJ (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Speshl-K am 09.05.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas:
> Kein Cargame kommt jemals an GT ran. Dass das weniogstens mal jedem klar ist òÓ


Das ist deine Meinung.


----------



## Crafted (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Habs jetzt angespielt. Das Game benötigt nicht massig Hardware, wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass sich eine Tatsache wieder bestätigt: Screenshots sind Screenshots und überdurchschnittlich genial find ichs nicht.


----------



## williamgallagher (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mich nur anschließen, die Demo ist auf Anhieb überzeugend...Grafik, Sound, Menüführung, Lichteffekte, Schadensmodell, Fahreranimationen, Spielbarkeit...ales vom Feinsten!!! Die Demo bietet sogar die Möglichkeit den Multiplayer anzutesten, was ich wohl als nächstes tun werde.
Was mich jetzt in der kurzen Zeit als einziges enttäuscht hat ist das Puplikum....klar sie sind überall, jubeln, verhalten sich unterschiedlich, schrecken zurück wenn man zu nah ran kommt, aber die sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus. Alles Leute so um die 20. Und während beim Span-Racing ALLE eine Cappie tragen, hat zb. beim BMW-Team-Deutschland kein einziger Zuschauer eine auf dem Kopf.
Das Spiel ist trotzdem gekauft.


----------



## doceddy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Speshl-K am 09.05.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch fein. Dann werden meine 2 GF8500Gt mit insgesamt 1gb Speicher wohl keine probs haben^^



Lass mich raten: Mediamarkt


----------



## Pitt-der-Liebe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

so ... jetzt habt ihr mich genug heiß gemacht
werd es auch noch antesten, obwohl ich ja gerade erst mit Dirt angefangen habe.


----------



## PCGames007 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Positiv:
Geile Grafik 
Autoschäden
Menüs ähnlich wie DIRT
hohe fps (flüssiger als DIRT)

Negativ:
Schwammige Steuerung
Gummigereusche beim durchdrehen der Reifen
bisschen hell insgesamt


----------



## daJones (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Positiv:
- Menü

Negativ:
- schlechte Steuerung
- Colin McRae DIRT - Klon! (ich weis, es ist von den selben Entwicklern)
- Gummiquietschen auf Asphalt
- schlechtere Wagenmodelle / -details als in DIRT

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Game kaufen, nachdem ich soo viele geniale Screens ect. gesehen hatte, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich mit der Demo enttäuscht wurde. Das Spiel bringt nicht das rüber, was ich mir erhofft hatte!


----------



## Crafted (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jimbeam89 am 10.05.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Game kaufen, nachdem ich soo viele geniale Screens ect. gesehen hatte, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich mit der Demo enttäuscht wurde. Das Spiel bringt nicht das rüber, was ich mir erhofft hatte!



Genau so hab ichs weiter oben gemeint!


----------



## gusik (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also die tastatursteuerung is fürn a....
schaun wa ma wie es mit gamepad funktionierts


----------



## Alf1507 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich lade mir die Demo grad bei 4players runter. Der Server ist deutlich schneller. Bei dem hier verlinkten Mirror müsste ich über eine Stunde warten.
Noch knapp 5 Minuten dann kann ich es endlich mal antesten. Bin schon gespannt wie es bei mir läuft. Dirt läuft mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte jedenfalls richtig gut. Ich vermute aber das ich mir das Spiel sowieso kaufen werde.


----------



## DonLeon95 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, es handelt sich ja auch noch nicht um die finale Verkaufsversion... obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass sich da noch soooo viel ändern wird


----------



## tobby881 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Positiv:

-Musik
-Grafik
-Menu
-DiRT Gameplay(für mich ist das positiv, dirt hat mir sehr viel Spa?5 gemacht)
-H-Gangschaltung hat komischerweise funktioniert

Aufgrund von Demobugs(ich hoffe es sind demobugs!!! (( ) hab ich leider nicht sehr viel mehr vom Spiel gesehen.

Negativ:

-konnte meine Lenkradknöpfe nicht belegen wie ich wollte
-das Gas befand sich somit auf der Kupplung
-sobald man das Gas loslässt wird automatisch gebremst
-Bremsen funktioniert nicht
-Forcefeedback funktioniert nicht
-Gegner waren _sehr_ schlecht, trotz nur halbwegs funktionierendem Lenkrad einfach gewonnen


Zusammenfassung:
Man hätte es auch "Colin McRae DiRT but on ASPHAlT with cool GiMMiCKS and improved GRAPHiCS" nennen können.


----------



## SkyDragon1979 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				doceddy am 09.05.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Speshl-K am 09.05.2008 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SLI muß man fürs spielen ausschalten!!

Du weist aber schon das man bei SLI den Speicher nicht zusammen rechnet sondern eher teilt und der sinn aus einen SLI Gespann aus zwei 8500GT soll mir mal bitte einer erläutern.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hm ich habe gerade erst mir DiRT angefangen, denke nicht, dass ich das gleiche spiel jetzt nochmal brauche. wenn ich mit DiRT durch bin, bin ich erstmal gesättigt was rennspiele angeht...

in nem halben jahr werd ich die demo mal testen!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

schade hatte mich so gefreut. gleich mal alle fahrhilfen ausgestellt (cool das man da mehr punkte bekommt) trotzdem aber noch sehr acardelastig, heul. auch das lenkrad kann man nich genau einstellen also hatt man wie bei dirt ein lekungsspiel gleich einem LKW, sehr unrealistisch, man kann also mit lenkrad unmöglich fahren auser man liebt traktorsimulationen^^. die grafik ist mies und der sound von den autos ist unverschämt schlecht. ich versteh echt nicht was die da programmieren, sind die noch nie mit einem sportauto gefahren, das ein fahrwerk hatt und eine genaue lenkung?! ne ne ne das is zum verrückt werden... das fahrgefühl liegt zb. mit dem pro modus von TDU lichtjahre auseinander, da kommt man sich ja vor wie bei mariokart auf dem snes^^


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ok der sound geht schon, bin grad mustang gefahren. aber die lenkung das is verarsche. erst wenn ich mein lenkrad fast zur hälfte einschlage reagiert das auto?!?!?!?! warum haben die das nach dirt nicht geändert?


----------



## michel73 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was noch viel beeindruckender ist….

Bei mir ist grad der Download bei 840MB abgebrochen, echt Super !!


----------



## hagren (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich für meinen Teil bin verdammt zufrieden mit der Demo- Die Grafik ist top, die Autos fahren sich wie Butter und man muss trotzdem auf Überdrehung und crashes achten, und es macht einfach höllisch Spaß zu fahren oder einfach replays zu schauen. Fahre übrigens mit dem Keyboard, eventuell ist es für mich darum amüsanter. Was an der Grafik mies sein soll verstehe ich jedoch nicht im geringsten- Wunderschöne HDR u Schatteneffekte, detailierte Strecken und Autos, warme Farben. Soundbugs gibt es noch immer, und die replay-Steuerung nervt, dafür sind jedoch die Ladezeiten viel kürzer, alt+tab funktioniert, und die kamera ist mit der c-taste, wie es eben sein sollte, einstellbar.

Für mich eine klare Kaufempfehlung- Wie DTM eben, nur besser.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

vergelich die grafik doch mal mit der von TDU bei den autodetails will ich da garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Alf1507 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe die Demo jetzt fast 2 Stunden lang gespielt und bin total begeistert! Mit meinem XBox360 Pad lassen sich die Autos ziemlich gut steuern. Die Grafik ist der absolute Hammer und trotzdem ist die Performance echt super. Laut 4players soll sich die Performance in der Vollversion sogar nochmals verbessern, was für mich bei der Grafik fast nicht vorstellbar ist.
Mein Fazit: Das Spiel ist gekauft! Ich kann den Release kaum noch abwarten.

Edit: @thefirstsonny...
Auch mir ist es ein absolutes Rätsel was an der Grafik mies sein soll. Auf der Detailstufe Ultra sieht das Spiel einfach genial aus. Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal die Grafikoptionen richtig einstellen.


----------



## o5cents (10. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht, der schnelle Hecht   Gefällt mir ganz gut soweit. Habe es mal auf nem alten Schlepptop rennen lassen und rollt selbst mit ner 6600 ganz passabel ab.

ABER: Hölle, hölle - ich kriegs mit der Tastatursteuerung nicht gebacken. Ich dödel mal links, mal rechts, im Zickzack...boah. Hat von euch jemand nen Tipp  ?


----------



## Fatalerror85 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich muss mich Alf1507 und Hagren anschließen.... 

Hab jetzt ne gute Stunde gespielt, und weiss echt nicht was man in Sachen Grafik meckern kann... gut TDU hab ich nichg gespielt, aber ich bin schonmal froh das kein NFS draufsteht   

Vom gesammten Aufbau der Demo, schließe ich dass man auf ein echt gutes Spiel hoffen kann... bloß die steuerung..... 
Wenn sich das bis zum Release nicht ändert, bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht dabei. Mit Tastatur kann man es quasi gleich vergessen, denn die Autos reagieren bei Gas (Vollgas) und Bremse (Vollbremsung) einfach um einiges zu extrem. Die ganze Zeit nur darauf zu achten, nicht die Traktion zu verlieren und von der Straße zu fliegen, macht einfach keinen Spass, wobei sich die Autos mit meinem PS2 Pad auch schon um einiges besser Steuern lassen.

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr dass das noch geändert wird, dann erwartet uns imo ein echt gutes Rennspiel


----------



## RalHe (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Habe das Game auch grad ausprobiert und bin schwer beeindruckt von Grafik und Performance.
Das Game läuft bei mir sogar besser als Dirt!!
Habe absolut alles auf max. geschraubt und zocke auf 1680x1050 mit 16QAA ohne einen kleinen Ruckler mit 40 Frames!!
Alles läuft butterweich einfach nur geil.
Die Replays sind auch der Hammer !!
Partikeleffekte sind mit das Beste was ich auf PC gesehen habe.
Game habe ich mit Tastatur ausprobiert und werde morgen mal den Online Modus sowie mein Lenkrad antesten um Bestzeiten rauszufahren.
Motorensound könnte knackiger sein.....

Wer meint das Game habe eine Sch... Performance und ne schlechte Grafik der sollte mal langsam seine Voodoo 5 ersetzen oder zum Augenarzt.

Codemasters hat ja die F1 Lizenz bekommen und nutzt die gleiche Engine von Grid.
Grafisch wird uns dann das schönste F1 Game ever erwarten.
Hoffe das Fahrmodell wird genauso geil wie bei Grand Prix 3... lechz


----------



## Stefan1981 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sodele mein Fazit :

Der Klang im Menü und die Stimme sind TOP. Kann man absolut nicht meckern.

Der Klang im Spiel (Motoren Sounds, Quietschende Reifen) sollte auf jedenfall noch verbessert werden.

Die Grafik in den Menü´s ist Beispiellos. Sieht sehr gut aus und verwöhnt das Auge und den User.

Bei den Rennen sieht es dann etwas anders, da sinkt die Qualität geringfügig aber immernoch sehr gut.

Die Steuerung in den Menü´s ist super, dachte zuerst "Spiel ich Konsole?" aber nein war am PC^^

Die Steuerung in den Rennen ist grausig. Ich bemerke hier aber das ich Tastatur Spieler bin und ich denke hier sollte man sich bei Need for Speed Most Wanted eine ganz ganz grosse Scheibe abschneiden. Ich habe kein Lenkrad, damit fährt es sich sicherlich anders, angenehmer vll. auch besser, kann ich aber leider nicht bestätigen das ich kein Lenkrad besitze.

Das Spiel im gesamten ansich, zielt komplett auf Arcade mit Karriere-Elementen ab. Find ich selber ziemlich schade, Simulation hätte sicherlich mehr Spieler angesprochen und würde bestimmt auch noch mehr Spass machen. Über diverse Einstellungen hätte man vll. den Grad zwischen Simulation und Arcade wählen können, vll. kommt da in der Hinsicht ja noch was.

Im ganzen kann ich sagen das es abgesehen vom Sound und der Steuerung für Tastatur Spieler und der viel zu grossen Ausrichtung in Richtung "Arcade" ein Super Spiel ist und ich denke es wird sich sehr weit vorne Platzieren und denke auch einige Käufer haben. Solange die Steuerung allerdings nicht verbessert wird und der Klang etwas verbessert wird, werd ich wohl nicht unter den Käufern sein.

Danke und Viel spass noch mit der Demo von Race Driver: GRID

mfg


----------



## michel73 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Nach einem verzweifeltem Download versuch hab ich die Demo jetzt endlich anspielen können.
Mein Fazit
Die Grafik:
Mit 8800 GTX Vollkommen in Ordnung, ähnlich Dirt und wie ich finde ein wenig  besser.
Zur Steuerrung:
WingMan Formula Force GP
könnte Direkter sein wie zb bei NFS oder DTM Race Driver 3 aber in Ordnung für eine Demo.
Im Grunde darf man nicht meckern da es sich um eine Demo handelt, aber es macht auf alle Fälle spaß über die Piste zu brausen.
Ich dreh noch ein paar Runden weis Fun macht.

Bye


----------



## spiderschwein (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also echt nervig... man muss ein spiel auch mit gamepad spielen können ohne direkt nen scheiss-lenkrad kaufen zu müssen... siehe DTM3... steuerung muss besser werden oder einstellbar ob gamepad, lenkrad, etc


----------



## hagren (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 10.05.2008 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> vergelich die grafik doch mal mit der von TDU bei den autodetails will ich da garnicht erst anfangen.



Ich habe TDU- Schönes Spiel, aber insgesamt ist Grid überzeugender- Vor allem der Mustang ist schick. Kommt aber wie bei Dirt seltsamerweise auf die Strecke u. Modelle an- Der BMW zB. sieht ungenau aus. Dafür punktet es mit Effekten, die das Spiel schon fast lebensecht aussehen lassen- Bei den Gebäuden hats zB. bei TDU gehinkt meiner Meinung nach. Schade eigentlich wegen all den Bugs, TDU wäre ein wirklich gutes Spiel, NFS könnte sich glatt daran orientieren.

Hier ein Beispielscreenie, der in Bewegung noch kongenialer aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein Screenie von TDU zum Vergleich (Beide max. Details, 4*AA):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während die Vegetation und der Motion Blur/HDR/Schatten-Effekte wirklich ansehnlich sind, wie die Modelle an sich, fehlen hier einfach die Shader (Zb. Weichzeichner) und die Farben sehen unecht aus, was in einen klassichen Look resultiert. Und daher präferiere ich den Mustang Level von Grid.

Ad Tastatursteuerung: Ich komme mit ihr eigentlich sehr gut aus, außer bei den Drifts, und dabei bin ich beileibe kein Profi. Hm.

Ad Performance: Ja, meilenweit besser als Dirt. Dirt ist mit meiner 9600GT zwar auch flüssig auf high u. 4*AA, bei Ultra ist es aber etwas langsamer, vor allem bei KI-Gegnern natürlich. Bei Grid macht der Performance auch die Ultra-Einstellung oder x-beliebige Gegner nichts aus. Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Galford (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spiderschwein am 10.05.2008 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also echt nervig... man muss ein spiel auch mit gamepad spielen können ohne direkt nen scheiss-lenkrad kaufen zu müssen... siehe DTM3... steuerung muss besser werden oder einstellbar ob gamepad, lenkrad, etc



Man kann das Spiel mit Gamepad spielen (ja, auch die Demo). Was dich vielleicht abgehalten hat, ist das man beim Einstellen bei Benutzerdefiniert zu erst "strg" drücken muss, dann "Enter" und dann den gewünschten Knopf. Steht aber auch unten im Menü!


----------



## Phoinix13 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wie sind denn die systemvorraussetzungen??


----------



## omacella (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ja super, wieso sagt mir keiner, dass des spiel nur mit shader model 3.0 geht?


----------



## Olsen84 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hagren am 10.05.2008 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> thefirstsonnyblack am 10.05.2008 01:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heißt kongenial nicht sowas wie "genauso gut" bzw "gleichwertig" ?
Demnach müssten die Screens im Spiel ja noch gleichwertiger aussehen   
Aber vielleicht gibts dafür noch andere Bedeutungen


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spiderschwein am 10.05.2008 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also echt nervig... man muss ein spiel auch mit gamepad spielen können ohne direkt nen scheiss-lenkrad kaufen zu müssen... siehe DTM3... steuerung muss besser werden oder einstellbar ob gamepad, lenkrad, etc



Das raff ich auch nicht wieso mein Gamepad nicht unterstützt wird, was bei Dirt kein Probs machte. Und bevor ich ein Rennspiel mit Tastertur zocke geht die Welt unter. Von daher zocke ich lieber Dirt oder neh Runde GT Legends. 
Also für mich, solange kein Gamepad unterstützung ist Grid nen no go.


----------



## Olsen84 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So, ich habs eben auch mal angetestet.
Grafik gefällt mir - die Performance ist auch gut geworden.
Was mir absolut nicht gefällt - der Schwierigkeitsgrad! Ich habe seit Jahren kein Rennspiel mehr auf dem PC gespielt, weil es keinfach kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr gab. GRID ist ein absolutes Arcade-Spiel. Es ist im Prinzip schon fast egal an welcher Stelle man bremst, man bekommt die Kurve trotzdem. Man ist permanent schneller als alle anderen Wagen auf der Strecke usw. Wer nicht den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellt + Profimodus, ist bei diesem Spiel absolut unterfordert. Da hätte ich mir wesentlich mehr erhofft. Man muss ja nicht einmal die Strecken kennen, um oben mitfahren zu können. Das ist ein echter Schwachpunkt.
Find ich eigentlich schade, da Grafik + die passende Performance relativ gut Stimmung erzeugen HÄTTE KÖNNEN. So leider nicht.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Glaubt ihr, die Demo funktioniert mit meinem PC.
Hier mal die Daten:
- GeForce 8800GTS ((512er))
- Athlon64 4000+  ((S939))
- 2GB Ram


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich finds grottig....die karren lenken sich wie schlitten auf ner schneepiste, von realismus und fahrphysik ist da nicht viel zu spüren (den eindruck hatte ich bei den ersten videos schon), selbst DIRT war da besser. Auf der Mustang strecke stört mich das extreme HDR Lightning, die Replaykamera ist leider auch verhunzt - statt ner schönen TV kamera hat man hier nur ne action kamera die immer wieder von einer überflüssigen Ansicht in die nächste hüpft - zudem ist sie fast immer zu dicht am Fahrzeug dran so das man vom Rennen nicht viel sieht.

Ich halte mich lieber an Sims wie GTR oder Forza, GRID kommt vielleicht später mal als Budget in Frage, aber zum Vollpreis nicht. NFS-Fans werden es sicher toll finden.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Downloade mir grad die Demo!!!!!


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir geht gar nix, immer wieder Securom-Fehler.

Hab kein Daemon-Tools drauf...
Ich könnt kotzen.

Weiß jemanmd Abhilfe?


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hast du die Vooverson oder die Demo??


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Und wozu brauchst du die "DaemonTools"


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Killer-Biene08 am 10.05.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu brauchst du die "DaemonTools"



Kannst du LESEN?

Ich hab KEIN Daemon Tools oder Ähnliches auf meiner HDD. Auch keine Reste oder so, mein System ist sauber.
Natürlich hab ich die Demo, sonst würd ich hier nicht schreiben...


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Warum Downloadest du sie Dir dann nicht??


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Killer-Biene08 am 10.05.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Downloadest du sie Dir dann nicht??



Kommentar zwecklos. Wenn du nix kapierst, dann schreib auch nicht.
Wer lesen kann - und es auch tut - ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Dann schreib hier nicht rein, das du die Tools brauchst, OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Killer-Biene08 am 10.05.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreib hier nicht rein, das du die Tools brauchst, OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Du kapierst auch gar nix, aber da ich nett bin nochmal von vorne:

- Demo gezogen und installiert
- beim Start kommt immer Securom-Fehlermeldung und das wars

Auf meinem System sind weder irgendwelche Emulationstools (und ich brauch keine, wozu auch?) noch sontige komische Sachen, die den Start verhindern sollten. Die eigentliche Frage war, ob jemand sonst auch dieses Prob hat.


----------



## Olsen84 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 10.05.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds grottig....die karren lenken sich wie schlitten auf ner schneepiste, von realismus und fahrphysik ist da nicht viel zu spüren (den eindruck hatte ich bei den ersten videos schon), selbst DIRT war da besser. Auf der Mustang strecke stört mich das extreme HDR Lightning, die Replaykamera ist leider auch verhunzt - statt ner schönen TV kamera hat man hier nur ne action kamera die immer wieder von einer überflüssigen Ansicht in die nächste hüpft - zudem ist sie fast immer zu dicht am Fahrzeug dran so das man vom Rennen nicht viel sieht.
> 
> Ich halte mich lieber an Sims wie GTR oder Forza, GRID kommt vielleicht später mal als Budget in Frage, aber zum Vollpreis nicht. NFS-Fans werden es sicher toll finden.



Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.
Muss meinen Kommentar von vorhin noch etwas umändern.
Man kann im Menu noch voreingestellte Fahrhilfen deaktivieren, womit die Autos aber wirklich jeden Halt auf der Strecke verlieren. Der Anspruch ist somit natürlich höher, hat aber - wie du das so schön ausgedrückt hast   - eher etwas von Schlittenfahren auf eisigem Untergrund zu tun.
Also ist GRID im Prinzip in zweierlei Hinsicht zu unrealistisch:
a) viel zu einfach, wenn man die eingestellten Fahrhilfen benutzt (auch im Profimodus)
b) kompletter Verlust der Fahrphysik bei Abschaltung der Fahrhilfen. Ein besseres Mittelmaß hätte gefunden werden müssen, denn man kann auf beide Varianten sehr, sehr gut verzichten, wenn man wirklich Autorennen "fahren" will. War ein guter Versuch, verlässt aber in kürzester Zeit meine Festplatte. 
Ich ärgere mich schon ein bisschen, dass aus den ganzen Autorennen ein NFS ProStreet und weiterer Käse geworden ist. Hauptsache blingbling an jeder Ecke, aber von Physik und Realität weit entfernt. Schade drum, aber Autorennen werden mich wohl nicht mehr begeistern in diesem Leben...


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kann ich dir leider nichts dazu sagen, da ich mir die Demo gerade downloade


----------



## ShiftyNB (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kann mir einer helfen. will es gerne ma zocken aber auf keinen fall mit der tastatur. und umstellen auf gamepad geht und fine ich  nichts!!! 
  -Speed-Link SL6435


----------



## Nodhead (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kein 1440x900 support und ohne AA total schlimm anzuschauen, sogar das menu..
meine meinung: total überbewertet und wird nun doch nicht gekauft


----------



## Matze988 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich vorhin festgestellt habe:

Der HDR-Effekt lässt sich mit genau denselben Dateien wie bei Colin McRae DiRT ausschalten.


----------



## emani (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hammer Geil sage ich euch und dabei spiele ich im moment auf 1280 x 1024 mit 2xmsaa und läuft hammer geil und flüssig.

Steuerung....ist auch ziemlich geil und dabei spiele ich gerade man nur auf meinem Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2. Wow was für ein feeling......endlich mal wieder ein geiles autorennen. Bin mal gespannt was man in der Vollversion noch an Grafikeinstellung hat.....

Man muss ja immer bedenken das das nur eine DEMO ist....und ist schon ziemlich der ober hammer.

mein System:
AMD X2 5600 (2 x 2,8 GHZ)
Geforce MSI OC Edition 8800 GTS 640 MB
4 Gbyte Corsair Speicher
Vista 32 Bit


----------



## elhugo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich habe die Demo installiert und sie läßt erst garnicht starten tut sich nichts. Weder mit der start exe noch im abgesicherten modus! Einfach wieder in den Mülleimer und ruhe ist Fuck Demo.


----------



## emani (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

was hast du denn für einen rechner elhugo?


----------



## elhugo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Intel core 2 quad @2.66mhz
3gig arbeitsspeicher
asus 8800gtx


----------



## emani (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hm....aus irgendeinen Grund muss es dran liegen das es bei dir nicht läuft? Hast du antivirus an oder so was ähnliches....sonst würde ich es nochmal neu installieren.....dabei antivrus ausschalten. 

Viele spiele machen damit probleme....


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke, der Fehler könnte bei mir an 

- Comodo Firewall oder auch an
- AntiVir liegen

Hab allerdings alles schon probiert mit ausmachen usw...


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				emani am 10.05.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hm....aus irgendeinen Grund muss es dran liegen das es bei dir nicht läuft? Hast du antivirus an oder so was ähnliches....sonst würde ich es nochmal neu installieren.....dabei antivrus ausschalten.
> 
> Viele spiele machen damit probleme....



ich hab auch antivir und sogar daemon tools aktiv während der demo gehabt, das Problem muss woanders liegen.


----------



## K1llah (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kein Plan mehr:

Vista Home Premium 32bit, Core Duo 6420, 2GIG Ram, ...
Ich könnte kotzen. Solche Probs hatte ich noch NIE!


----------



## hagren (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Olsen84 am 10.05.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 10.05.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann mich diesen Meinungen nicht anschließen- Auch auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad drehen die Reifen sehr oft durch wenn man nicht aufpasst, und nach einigen kleinen crashes kann das Rennen schnell gelaufen sein, wobei stellenweise die replay-Funktion auch nicht mehr hilft. Man muss daher schon vorsichtig fahren. Natürlich nicht so wie mit Race oder GTR, aber ähnlich langsam und vorahnend. Und imho fühlt es sich auch sehr angenehm an. Leicht zu lernen, schwerer zu perfektionieren imho.
Und wie kann man Grid mit ProStreet vergleichen? PS ist langweilig und das Fahrgefühl ist schlecht.

Als "Beweis" habe ich meinen 13-jährigen Bruder spielen lassen, der wohl nahezu jeden Arcaderacer durchgespielt hat, teils auch auf Konsole- Und siehe da, er konnte das Auto auch nach dem x-ten Versuch nicht kontrollieren. 

Spiele übrigens mit der Tastatur, vielleicht kommt der Unterschied hiervon.


----------



## emani (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also wie kann man mit tastatur spiele.....das spielt sich jedes autorenn beschissen.....also mit meinem Rumblepas 2 ist das cool....oder ich habt alles noch keinen Führerschein.....


----------



## modderfreak (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Alternative Links gibts hier:
http://www.findfiles.com/list.php?string=grid_demo&db=Both


----------



## RapidezZ (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				emani am 10.05.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie kann man mit tastatur spiele.....das spielt sich jedes autorenn beschissen.....also mit meinem Rumblepas 2 ist das cool....oder ich habt alles noch keinen Führerschein.....



Wenn man nen Führerschein hat, spielt man also besser (Arcade-)Rennspiele auf dem PC?   
Wenn sich daraus nun im Umkehrschluss auf dein Fahrverhalten im realen Straßenverkehr schließen lässt, möchte ich dir dort nicht begegnen.


----------



## emani (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RapidezZ am 10.05.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> emani am 10.05.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HIHI das war gut......LoL.....nein bin ein anständiger fahrer ausserdem so kann ich mit meinem Opel Corsa B bestimmt nicht fahren.....


----------



## cryer (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				emani am 10.05.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HIHI das war gut......LoL.....nein bin ein anständiger fahrer ausserdem so kann ich mit meinem Opel Corsa B bestimmt nicht fahren.....



Aber sicher, einmal geht alles   

So, ich zieh die Demo auch mal grade. Als NICHT-Rennspiele-Spieler bin ich einfach mal gespannt ^^ Und der fileplanet Account muss ja schließlich auch ausgenutzt werden


----------



## hagren (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				emani am 10.05.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie kann man mit tastatur spiele.....das spielt sich jedes autorenn beschissen.....also mit meinem Rumblepas 2 ist das cool....oder ich habt alles noch keinen Führerschein.....


Ich habe in der Tat keinen 
Übrigens bin ich es einfach so gewohnt. hatte früher kein Geld für andere Eingabegeräte, und jetzt ist es nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Klota (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Demo an sich wirkt sehr interessant, ich kann aber leider kein genaueres Urteil fällen; habe nämlich mit meiner Audigy 4 bei den Soundeinstellungen einschränkungen und mit der der 1950Pro Bildfeher (Catalyst 8.4); bin leider nicht der einzige, ist scheinbar bei der 19er Reihe so in der Demo und ich hoffe das Codemasters das bald behebt


----------



## RapidezZ (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich bisher sagen kann:

Steuerung ist vermutlich für Gamepads ausgelegt, fährt sich schwammig und Force Feedback gibt keinen "nutzbaren Feedback". (G25) 

Das Menu lässt sich sehr intuitiv bedienen, hier und da noch ein paar Änderung müssen jedoch gemacht werden, insbesondere bei der Speicherfunktion nach dem ändern der Einstellungen und dem Einstellen des Controllers (Bei Doppelbelegung gibt es keine Rückmeldung, es geschieht einfach nichts)

Grafik und Performance gefällt mir sehr - alles auf Maximum, 1920x1200 und Kantenglättung - ich konnte bisher nicht einen Ruckler vernehmen, das habe ich so noch nicht erleben dürfen.

Was bisher über die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten vom Controller gesagt wurde, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Alles lässt sich einstellen, wie gewünscht.

Was bisher über den Schwierigkeitsgrad gesagt wurde, kann ich ebenfalls nicht bestätigen. Auf dem höchstmöglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad (ohne Fahrhilfen, Profi-Modus und was man noch so einstellen kann) ist es mir noch nicht ansatzweise gelungen, ein Rennen zu gewinnen - was mich nicht verwundert, denn ich habe schließlich grade erst angefangen mit dem Spiel.

Grüße


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

An alle Nörgler: Es gibt ein Optionsmenü, in dem man das Spiel an seinen PC anpassen kann. Darunter fallen auch Steuerung und Grafik. Die Steuerung lässt sich ähnlich wie bei DiRT anpassen. Um dem Traktor Effekt oder einer ungenaue Lenkung entgegenzuwirken kann man z.B. die Linearität ändern- zumindest bei Lenkrädern.

Die Grafik ist mit Sicherheit Referenz für alle anderen Spiele. Der Qualm z.B. sieht viel besser aus als bei Pro Street, obwohl EA diesen Effekt so hervorgehoben hat. Darüberhinaus läuft es flüssiger als DiRT, trotz der besseren Optik.

Das Fahrverhalten ist natürlich nicht auf Niveau eines GTR, das sollte bei Race Driver auch noch nie so sein. Es ist aber dennoch anspruchsvoller als NFS Pro Street- gerade bei Driftmodus und natürlich ohne Fahrhilfen. Obwohl mir dieser etwas zwiespältig vorkommt, es fühlt sich so an als käme da eine andere Fahrphysik zum Einsatz ähnlich wie bei Pro Street.

Der Sound ist ziemlich gut, aber nicht der Oberhammer. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich weder die Hardwarebeschleunigung noch hohe Qualität aktivieren kann.


----------



## stefanus123 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Lächerlich. Für echte Rennfans absolut unbefriedigend. Fahrphysik ist eine Katastrophe.
Und dann noch die lächerliche Weichzeichnergrafik. Wird noch getoppt von dem Motorensound. Klingt wie ne Nähmaschine aber nicht wie ein Rennwagen.


----------



## pasch81 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also mir gefällt das spiel, aber auch kaufen werde ich nicht für 50 euro, 20- 30 euro würde ich ausgeben für das spiel. Sicherlich ist das spiel besser als prostreet mit sicherheit!!!


----------



## cryer (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pasch81 am 10.05.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> also mir gefällt das spiel, aber auch kaufen werde ich nicht für 50 euro, 20- 30 euro würde ich ausgeben für das spiel. Sicherlich ist das spiel besser als prostreet mit sicherheit!!!



Also grafisch find ich das Spiel klasse. Spielerisch habe ich mal wieder festgestellt, wieso ich seit Sega Rallye in seligen SATURN Zeiten kein Rennspiel mehr länger als 5 Minuten gespielt hab ^^ Dieses dauernde Drehen und Drehen und Schleudern und.... ARRGHHH   
Aber für Leute, die Rennspiele mögen, ist das sicherlich nett


----------



## Lodremir (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mir gefällt das Spiel auch sehr gut und es läuft auch sehr flüssig ... bei den Rennen. Die Performance vom menü ist bei mir die absolute Katastrophe. Da hab ich vieleicht 5 Bilder die Sekunde. Aber bei den Rennen ist das alles wie vergessen,da läuft das Spiel wie Butter. Weiß vieleicht einer wodran es liegen könnte,dass das Menü so ruckelt.?

Wenn diese Menü Sache nicht wäre,würde ich es mir wahrscheinlich sogar kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## RapidezZ (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 10.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Um dem Traktor Effekt oder einer ungenaue Lenkung entgegenzuwirken kann man z.B. die Linearität ändern- zumindest bei Lenkrädern.



Welche Linearität würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich habe meine auf 0 gesetzt, um ein möglichst neutrales Ergebnis ohne Verfälschung zu erhalten und es fährt sich trotzdem wie auf Eiern.

da bin ich mal gespannt... würde mich wundern, wenn sich der Effekt dadurch wegretuschieren lassen würde, da die Linearität damit - so weit ich weiß - nicht viel damit zu tun hat. 

Aber wenn doch - um so besser


----------



## Fatalerror85 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm, also von dem her was hier manche leute in sachen performance und so schreiben, scheint mir das spiel echt noch relativ unausgegoren. 
Ich meinerseits kann mich über Performance nicht beklagen, hab auf max. Details immer mindestens 50 FPS, und das ist bei der Grafik imo keine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Aber was anderes stößt mir negativ auf... Hab gestern mal meinen Playstation 2 Controller ausgepackt und installiert, ging damit ziemlich gut zu zocken, vorallem weil man durch den Tastendrucksensor im Pad Gas und Bremse ganz gut dosieren kann... seit kurzen stürtzt die Demo aber immer ab wenn das Pad angeschlossen ist.... sehr eichelartig. 
Naja, falls jemand n tip hat, wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## molotow87 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 10.05.2008 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ok der sound geht schon, bin grad mustang gefahren. aber die lenkung das is verarsche. erst wenn ich mein lenkrad fast zur hälfte einschlage reagiert das auto?!?!?!?! warum haben die das nach dirt nicht geändert?



must einfach mal ein bissel an der eistellung im menü steuerung rumschrauben...habs mit lenkrad gespielt...nach der eistellung hat perfekt gefuntzt...nur das driften is echt ne übungssache


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

GRID ist nicht so schlecht...
Der Stadtkurs mit dem Mustang macht noch am meisten Spaß, grad in der Stoßstangenansicht, auch die Performance ist super, aber es wird ein viel zuheftiger Weichzeichner/HDR verwendet und die Fahrphysik ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch *edit* ohne aktive Fahrhilfen allerdings, nicht übel...


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RapidezZ am 10.05.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Linearität würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich habe meine auf 0 gesetzt, um ein möglichst neutrales Ergebnis ohne Verfälschung zu erhalten und es fährt sich trotzdem wie auf Eiern.
> 
> da bin ich mal gespannt... würde mich wundern, wenn sich der Effekt dadurch wegretuschieren lassen würde, da die Linearität damit - so weit ich weiß - nicht viel damit zu tun hat.
> 
> Aber wenn doch - um so besser


 Bei meinem G25 hab ich den Lenkradius auf 540° beschränkt, das soll auch der Lenkradius eines Focus WRC sein. Bei DiRT und bei RDG hab ich die Linearität auf +2. Bei DiRT reagieren die Wagen bei kleinen Lenkbewegungen bei dieser Einstellung sensibler als die RDG Autos. Damit die Lenkung präziser wird, kannst du nun entweder den Radius verkleinern oder die Linearität ins Negative setzen - "Verfälschung" hin oder her, es ist einfach nur ein Spiel. Ich werde das auch nochmal mit anderen Einstellungen  testen.

Edit: Könnt ihr Soundqualität auf "hoch" setzen?


----------



## RapidezZ (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hatte bisher 270° und wie gesagt ne Linearität von 0. Ich teste es trotzdem mal mit deinen Einstellungen - Versuch macht kluch   

Soundsettings kann ich auf High stellen
Hardware-Beschleunigung lässt er nicht zu, selbst mit Alchemy hab ichs nicht hinbekommen (X-Fi Xtreme Gamer)

Habt ihr noch Tipps für die FF settings? Ich merk da so gut wie nix, selbst bei DiRT haben sie es hinbekommen, mir per FF zu vermitteln, wann mein Auto den Grip verliert und wann nicht.

Edit : Hats eigentlich schon jemand geschafft ohne Fahrhilfen schneller zu sein als mit?
Es kann nicht sein, dass ich ohne Fahrhilfen 1:20.xx fahre und mit Fahrhilfen gleich in der 2ten Runde 1:17:xx fahre. Fahrhilfen sollten das Fahren vereinfachen, aber nicht so.


----------



## seech (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann die native Auflösung meines Displays von 1400x900 Pixeln nicht auswählen. Außerdem habe ich nur beim Startvideo Ton, im Menü und im Rennen nicht. Und ich kann bei der Steuerung mein Gamepad nicht einstellen. Ich muss also mit Tastatur fahren. Ist das alles beabsichtigt? Was soll ich dann mit so ner Demo?  Und wenn's das nicht ist, dann sollten die Entwickler vielleicht noch mal ein halbes Jahr Bugfixing betreiben.


----------



## pasch81 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also ich spiele mit gamepad, alles bestens, nur schade das man schadensmodel nicht abschalten kann


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hab nun gezockt und das ist einfach nur ömelig. Grafik hui Fahrphysik pfui, das sagt ansich schon alles.
Die Grafik ist wahrschlich sehr schön und die Strecken sehen super aus, die Fahrzeuge haben schon nen ordentlichen Detailgrad. Aber mir kommt alles recht unscharf vor, auch bei 16AF.

Die KI find ich persönlich recht gut, machen Fehlert etc. gegen die zu fahren macht schon laune.

Und nun zum größten Manko, die Fahrphysik ... mir fällt nur wtf ein. Arcade pur und kein Fünkchen von Realismus. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht was die darstellen soll, nen ollen Truck oder was. Die Lenkung ist so unbeschreiblich ... aber ich probiere es mal ... wie wäre es mit grottig.

Die einzige Schlussfolgerung die ich daraus ziehen kann ist, sry CM damit habt ihr euch nur auf das NFS Niveau herab gesenkt, das man weiter GTR und GT Legends zockt.

Aber da bin ich froh das CM neh Demo raus gebracht hat, sonst hätte ich einen Fehlkauf begangen.


----------



## doubledeck (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hagren am 10.05.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele übrigens mit der Tastatur, vielleicht kommt der Unterschied hiervon.




Nein, natürlich nicht.

Ein Lenkrad im Auto ist ja auch digital (also kennt nur die Zustände 1 und 0).

Und schönen Gruß an Deinen Bruder, die guten Racer scheint er ja verpasst zu haben. Denn wer z.B. PGR 3 oder 4 fahren kann, kommt auch mit GRID zurecht.


----------



## Fire (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir startet die Demo erst gar nicht.

Wie man so liest liegt das entweder am Kopierschutz oder an der Antiviren-Software von Kaspersky (welche ich auch nutze).

Da ich wegen einem Spiel nicht meinen AV-Schutz wechseln werden, muss Codemasters auf mein Geld verzichten.


----------



## Markes (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also das Spiel geht so Grafik ist ok Physik ist jetzt noch schrott hoffe das es in der fertigen Version besser wird.Alles in allem viel erwartet und doch wieder entäuscht worden ,aber das kennen wir ja von fast jedem GAME!!!

Gamepad,Sound,Grafik alles ok!!!


----------



## hagren (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				doubledeck am 10.05.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> hagren am 10.05.2008 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sogar ich komme mit Grid zurecht, und dabei bin ich kein guter Spieler- Nur geduldig :lol: 

PGR hat er übrigens nicht gespielt. Meistens waren es NFS-Titel, war aber auch MC2 dabei, TDU, ColinMcrae, MM etc. Arcade eben.


----------



## Oeggbert (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Dass man andauernd rumrutscht mit 20mp/h, wenn man vorher 2cm von strecke gekommen ist finde ich schon ziemlich kacke...^^
aber ich spiele auch nicht regelmäßig Rennspiele und deshalb kann ich nicht sagen, ob dass bei anderen Games auch schon so war 

Die Fahrphysik ist in meinen Augen vollkommen umsonst... 

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass Codemasters das ausbügeln kann ohne den Release wieder um 2 monate zu verschieben, weil das Game von der Grafik in meinen Augen sehr schön anzusehen ist!

Mfg Oeggbert


----------



## daywalker4536 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Game ist top. Überzeugt euch selbst.

http://forum.giga.de/showthread.php?t=1112489


----------



## RapidezZ (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Edit : schon gut...


----------



## Belgium (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich find es ganz nett, die HDR und Verwisch Effekt sind leicht übertrieben, sprich is eine besoffenAutoFahrSimulation? Aber ansonsten Grafik ist fesch und ja der Sound/Motorengeräuche sind Codemasters typisch, sprich schlecht. Hab zuerst per Tastatur gespielt (sehr ungenau und überreagiert alles), werd aber mal mit Lenkrad antesten. Bin mal auf die Abschliessende Tests gespannt sobald das Spiel erscheint. Hoffe wir das Beste.


----------



## papamocambo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Moin,

Kurz gesagt, ein Satz mit X.

Die Grafik ist mit Sicherheit Geschmackssache ich komme mir auf jeden Fall wie in einem 80iger Jahre Weichzeichner-Softporno von Hamilton vor mit ordentlich Vaseline vor der Linse, absolut nicht mein Fall.

Der Sound u. die Steuerung allerdings sind schlicht weg mißlungen, wenn mein 2jähriger Sohn Flatulenz hat hört sich das wesentlich kerniger an als die Motorensounds in Race Driver Grid
und die Steuerung ist dermaßen schwammig das mir regelrecht nach ein paar Runden schwindelig wird.

Was mich aber am meisten wundert ist das die PC Games Redaktion so ein Brimborium um dieses Spiel macht als wäre es die Rennspieloffenbarung schlechthin, lächerlich, wer einmal (egal mit welchem Auto) mit GTL über die Nordschleife gedonnert ist weiß was ich meine... 

übrigens hier http://www.filefactory.com/file/2483d1/ nachzuschauen (wer DSL hat )

Gruss
Andy


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

GRID sollte man mit Gamepad steuern, dann bekommt man auch ein Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Canny (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Graphic find ich eigentlich richtig geil und auch das handling is nicht alzu schlecht. Auch find ich die kameraperspektiven sehr gut. Fahrt mal volle röhre auf irgendeine spitze kante so das sich das auto um 360 grad dreht , dann wisst ihr was ich meine. auch die schadensanzeige is gut gelungen. das einzige was ich zu bemängln hätte waäre, das es vielleicht schnell langweilig werden könnte(könnte aber davon kommen das ich nich n alzu großer autofan bin oder so) was auch nich so gut gelungen ist, ist der motorsound...,jedenfalls klingt unser rasenmäher besser und schneller als z.B der BMW.aber ansonsten sollte man sich schon mal die demo reinziehen


----------



## SteviBing (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo

Ich möchte mein Joistick Saitek Rumble benutzen.
In den Steuerungsoptionen kann ich auch die Tasten des Gamepads einrichten, aber sobald ich auf der Rennstrecke bin, reagiert über den Pad nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suchen noch Funspieler ab 20
www.ghost-rowdys.de


----------



## Mandavar (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ein klasse Spiel! Grafik, Steuerung, Sound; einfach alles stimmt! Ich bin schon jetzt ein Fan davon.  Einzig und allein die ab und an auftretenden Abstürze der Demo sollten noch verbessert werden.

Ich hab ein Filmchen gemacht, dass man sich auf YouTube angucken kann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZOzYvKiKBg

Und an alle Nörgler:

Gehört ihr auch zu denen, die die von CM vorab präsentierten Videos für gefälscht gehalten haben? Klickt bei meinem Video mal auf High details und schaut es euch an. Das ist 1:1 aus dem Spiel ohne Nachbearbeitung (Bis auf die schwarzen Balken und den Text natürlich).


----------



## Belgium (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ja Abstürze gabs ein paar, die hatte ich auch, keine Ahnung warum genau...mal sehn was die Vollversion bringt.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Läuft auch auf älteren PC's flüssig!
Mein Sys:

8600gt ( 256mb) non OC
Pentium D 915@3,00 GHz
2 gig Ram

Sieht auch noch gut aus, also ist nicht alles auf low gestellt


----------



## lukizatrus (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

seltsam, ich habe die demo bei pcgames downgeloadet, aber 7zip gibt an, dass die zip datei kein unterstützes archiv sei. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## STF (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mandavar am 11.05.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klasse Spiel! Grafik, Steuerung, Sound; einfach alles stimmt! Ich bin schon jetzt ein Fan davon.  Einzig und allein die ab und an auftretenden Abstürze der Demo sollten noch verbessert werden.
> 
> Ich hab ein Filmchen gemacht, dass man sich auf YouTube angucken kann.
> 
> ...




Hmm, also die Grafik an sich gefällt mir recht gut, aber diese HDR- & Weichzeichner-Effekte find ich doch etwas zu übertrieben. 
Auflösung=1680x1050; AA=Stufe 7, alles andere auf den höchsten Einstellungen. 
Einzig wenn zuviel Qualm/Rauch dargestellt wird, bricht die Framerate komplett ein. Eventuell liegt das Problem ja auch an meinem System, keine Ahnung. System siehe Signatur, Betriebssystem Windows XP SP2.  

Beim Sound kann auch noch viel nachgebessert werden. Fahrzeuge im Motorsport hören sich schon eine Ecke besser/kräftiger an, sogar schon im normalen Straßenverkehr. Wieso kann man den Sound nicht 1zu1 hinbekommen?  

Mit der Steuerung bin ich auch sehr unzufrieden, zumindest was die Tastatur anbelangt. Mit Lenkrad (Thrustmaster RGT FFB Pro Clutch Edition) hab ich es noch nicht getestet, Auch noch nicht mit Joypad. Werde ich aber in den nächsten paar Tagen mal in Angriff nehmen. Mit Tastatur fährt es sich, für mich,  jedenfalls echt grottig.    Das war imo bei DiRT nicht so schlimm.

Wenn bei diesen Punkten noch nachgebessert würde, könnte es mir sogar richtig Spass machen. Jedenfalls mehr als NfS Pro Street.


----------



## mafias78 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hi leute

bei mir,hab Vista,kanns installieren etc,dann hab ich 1. keine Verknüpfung aufm desktop,stand auch nix da,und 2 startet das nicht,son scheiß eh!!! hat jemand bitte abhilfe??danke

lg


----------



## N8Mensch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 11.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also die Grafik an sich gefällt mir recht gut, aber diese HDR- & Weichzeichner-Effekte find ich doch etwas zu übertrieben.
> Auflösung=1680x1050; AA=Stufe 7, alles andere auf den höchsten Einstellungen.
> Einzig wenn zuviel Qualm/Rauch dargestellt wird, bricht die Framerate komplett ein. Eventuell liegt das Problem ja auch an meinem System, keine Ahnung. System siehe Signatur, Betriebssystem Windows XP SP2.


AA Stufe7?

Die fps liegen bei mir ca. bei 55 und nie unter 35. 
1680+1050 + 4xAA + 8xAF + VSync ON + Antialiasing Transparenz: Multisampling.

Sieht wirklich    aus. Vor allem die Wiederholungen kommen sehr gut rüber.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 11.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wirklich    aus. Vor allem die Wiederholungen kommen sehr gut rüber.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, absolut filmreif.   

Und läuft total flüssig.  1280x1024,  VSync , AA Stufe 5 (Multisampling) und das mit folgendem system: 
                                           Amd athlon 64 3700 (2,2 Ghz)
                                           Geforce 8800 GTS (320)
                                           2x512 AB (DDR)   
                                           XP


----------



## futsal (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

habe das gleiche Problem mit zip!!!


----------



## STF (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N8Mensch am 11.05.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 11.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Multisampling: Stufe 7

Ich hab jetzt die Teilchen von Ultra auf High gesenkt, mal sehen ob dass diese Slowdowns einschränkt oder gar verschwinden lässt.
Hat sonst keiner von euch eine Ahnung woran es noch liegen könnte?


PS: Mit Joypad (Logitech Dual Action) lässt sich das ganze schon besser steuern. Die Lenkrad-Variante muss ich erst noch vorbereiten (stabilen Lenkrad-Tisch bauen...).


----------



## mod86 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel startet bei mir nicht einmal, sofort kommt der "hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden"-Bildschirm.

XP Prof SP2, Athlon XP2700+, 1GB RAM, Geforce7600 GT...


----------



## olstyle (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mod86 am 12.05.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel startet bei mir nicht einmal, sofort kommt der "hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden"-Bildschirm.
> 
> XP Prof SP2, Athlon XP2700+, 1GB RAM, Geforce7600 GT...


Dein Prozzi unterstützt kein SSE2, deshalb läuft Grid gar nicht auf deinem Rechner.


----------



## mafias78 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				K1llah am 10.05.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Killer-Biene08 am 10.05.2008 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab daselbe Problem!!! shit.....aber daemon tools drauf,is das deswegen?is aber aus,mhh.

bitte um Hilfe,mafias78@freenet.de

danke euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600,4x 2400 MHz 
4 GB Ramm
1000 GB HDD 
8800 GTS 320 MB
TFT SyncMaster 940NW/940NWPlus


----------



## mafias78 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

BITTE BEI MIR IM PROFIL MELDEN ODER NE MAIL AN MICH DANKE!!!!!!! 
zwecks des Problems mit der Demo,danke euch


----------



## olstyle (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mafias78 am 12.05.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hab daselbe Problem!!! shit.....aber daemon tools drauf,is das deswegen?is aber aus,mhh.


Also bei mir sind die Tools auch installiert(und inaktiv), aber es funktioniert problemlos.
Wie übrigens auch jedes andere Spiel mit Securom oder Starforce.

Mal so als Randbemerkung zu "keine Ruckler":
Der Bildaufbau ist so gleichmäßig dass ich auch bei um die 20 FPS keine Ruckler feststellen konnte. Das Spiel fühlte sich nur irgendwie schwammig an.


----------



## Tieber (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich find die Demo besser als ich mir das Spiel vorgestellt hab. Ich werds mir nicht kaufen da ich Rennspiele sowieso nicht so gern mag(außer Mario Kart ), aber grafisch wie auch Gameplay mäßig find ichs echt super. Auf meinem System laufts auch mit 1680x1050 4xMSAA und alles auf maximum noch absolut flüssig ohne Ruckler.
Wegen dem Daemon Toolls Problem:
Ich habs auch oben, aktiviert, aber nichts gemountet und es läuft.

Edit:
Falls es jemanden interessiert, mein System:
Core2 Duo E6400@2.23Ghz(um 100Mhz übertaktet *stolz*)
Geforce 8800GTS 512
2GB RAM
Vista Ultimate


----------



## mafias78 (13. Mai 2008)

ES GEEEEEEEEEEHT BEI MIR endlich^^!!!supi!endlich*rolleyes* ^^

echt super die Demo,kaufs mir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mafias78 (14. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein kleines Video 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ts8v7iw2oo


----------



## RyDeE (14. Mai 2008)

demo scheint richtig geil zu sein.. nur wie bekomme ich dieses grafikfehler weg??.. hab schon den neusten graka-treiber von ati v. 8.4 nur ich hab die immernoch! HILFE!
vom gameplay das was ich bis jetzt sehen und spielen konnte scheints richjtig geil zu sein


----------



## Sven0815 (15. Mai 2008)

definitiv super spiel, da freut man sich doch auf die Vollversion


----------



## Succer (20. Mai 2008)

Moin Mädels.

Hab mir die Demo jetzt auch mal gezogen, aber ich hab nen Problem:

Am anfang muss man ja nen neues Profil erstellen, aber bei mir sagt der immer "Code-Fehler konnte das Profil nicht speichern"

Habs schon mit Kompatibillitätsmodus füe XP SP2 und als Admin-Starten versucht, hilft aber nicht

Hab Vista Ultimate 64Bit. 

Jemand ne Lösung parat?


----------



## smooth666 (21. Mai 2008)

Die Grafikfehler bekommst du mit dem Catalyst 8.2 weg . Steht auch in der Readme Datei drin ! Also viel Spaß beim fahren .


----------



## NemesisatBio (23. Mai 2008)

Wertes PC-Games Team bitte kontrollieren sie diesen Downlaod mein Kaspersky hat einen Wurm angezeigt, der mit installiert wurde !!!!!


----------

